# Rubbishboy's Juiced Edition...WOW!!!



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Recieved a sample of this from Dom today from royal mail on my lunch break and could not wait to finish work to use it...anyway i got home a 5.00, snow foamed the car, washed it, clayed it and then re-washed it all in one hour.:detailer: Dried with a super plush drying towel and at 6.30 car was bone dry and ready for wax. Applied lime prime to car so that at 7 car was ready to wax. I covered the whole car (inc windows) with a very thin layer in the wax, left for 20 mins and then buffed off...WOW:doublesho. Anyway an hour later i applied another layer waited 20mins and then buffed off again...double WOW:doublesho:doublesho.

The finish this wax gives is amazing. I would strongly recommend to anyone and would advise anyone thinking of buying a more expensive wax to just buy some of this and some red mist:argie:. The wax also smells amazing and is so so easy to use due to its texture. I have an old version of bannana armour and the rubbish boys juiced is easier to use as it is much softer. This wax is usually available for around £40 (if bought from www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk with free large microfibre) and seeing as supernatural is around £65 this wax is well worth a thought as the results are not that far off supernatural. the save of £25 would cover the cost of some red mist and some lime prime.

I love dodo juice products and think that i have found my new favourite one...i am going to apply another layer on the weekend and top of with some red mist i cannot wait. (am i sad..i guess you guys know what i mean and have thought the same when you recieve a new product)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i know what your saying. Its awesome stuff! I love the pineapple smell so much!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you likey :thumb:

I must admit it is probably my favourite smelling Dodo wax, alongside Rainforest Rub and Mr Boulton's Rubbishboys' Original Edition (although it isn't a Dodo formulation).


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

tastes good too :lol: definately one of the most highly rated waxes IMO love it that much i think i'm on my 3rd pot now


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

how is it compared to Rubbish Boy's Original Edition? I have OE, used it and really liked it, even though it takes some special application to melt it and apply by bare hands...Love the smell of OE, smells of fresh oranges. Orange crush also smells nice, but I like OE better.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

i have not used OE but really want to get hold of a 30ml sample pot from somewhere so that i can give it a go. I think that when payday comes i will be buying a 200ml pot of the juiced edition...i love it. I am going to give the car a final 3rd layer tonight then top up with some red mist over the weekend.
:car::doublesho


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

another fan of Juiced Edition here.... applied it to my car a few weeks ago and topped it off with Red Mist. Lovely finish !

gave the car another coating of RM at the weekend and the results are glorious


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like it too - smell is awsome! 

OE adds a little wettness to a finish, just like the much more expensive Swissvax Best of Show, and the Juiced Edition seems to harness this (to a point whre you cannot really see a difference between the two) in a wax that is "easier" to apply.

For some reason, I prefer the OE though - but thats just because it takes me a good couple of hurs to apply it properly to my car and it is the paragon of a lazy sunday afternoon


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> I really like it too - smell is awsome!
> 
> OE adds a little wettness to a finish, just like the much more expensive Swissvax Best of Show, and the Juiced Edition seems to harness this (to a point whre you cannot really see a difference between the two) in a wax that is "easier" to apply.
> 
> For some reason, I prefer the OE though - but thats just because it takes me a good couple of hurs to apply it properly to my car and it is the paragon of a lazy sunday afternoon


Hi Dave :thumb:

Silly question, why does it take you a couple of hours to apply. This is / could be important to me, I might not last that long:wall:

Many thanks

Mike S

p.s. reading RB application instructions, looks ok, I can site down and play with it in my hands : ok ok, you know I mean the OE


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*What a Dilemma*

OMG : what a Dilemma :wall:

Yesterday I found myself within a few a mouse click of ordering BOS, I then thought of how painful a divorce could be and backed out of the purchase knowing how the better half would freak.

Now reading this thread and looking at the RB's website I cant help but think which one, OE or Juiced, then the thought hit me, have both and tell the fuehrer that I have just saved her almost sixty pounds and now I have two for the price of one.

It's not going to work is it:wall:

Cant remember now who said detailing wouldnt be good for your wallet, but now I'm thinking more about my health. The kitchen knives are so sharp and I do sleep well. What a dilemma


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

dizzydiesel said:


> Do you have any pics?




















Thats Juiced Edition on my Sea Grey Titanium X... topped with Red mist.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> OMG : what a Dilemma :wall:
> 
> Yesterday I found myself within a few a mouse click of ordering BOS, I then thought of how painful a divorce could be and backed out of the purchase knowing how the better half would freak.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: Reason I started detailing as a business was so I could persuade my other half the products I bought would be "earning their money back!" :lol::lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stealth my friend... its all about the art of Ninja and Stealth !


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> Stealth my friend... its all about the art of Ninja and Stealth !


Stealth  yes right : you are single arent you:thumb: My Mrs has a finely tuned radar that detects anything DW generated as soon as the posty gets within half a mile. That also includes the plastic statements:wall:

Do you offer classes in the art of Ninja and Stealth another newbie needing help ?:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> :lol::lol: Reason I started detailing as a business was so I could persuade my other half the products I bought would be "earning their money back!" :lol::lol:


And there speaks a man with a choice : the rest of us mere mortals only have two choices. Unfortunately they are both Hobsons :wall:

Cant wait to remind you of that in ten years when you too have four kids and a fuehrer


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

One wax I have yet to try - sounds good though :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

It is good gear, looks great and very easy to use.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i really need to try this wax along with loads of others :lol:

looks great in the photos

Daniel


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

2 hours hmmm. What does that mean for useability? 

There's loads of great waxes out there, the biggest differentiators seem to be useability and durability.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

:argie: I tried this for the first time yesterday on a Gold Lexus and how impressed was I!!! :thumb: Absolutely brilliant stuff, i've had it in my collection for a few months, wish i'd started using it sooner, and the smell is even better than the wax itself. I resisted the temptation to lick it though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

VZSS250 said:


> 2 hours hmmm. What does that mean for useability?
> 
> There's loads of great waxes out there, the biggest differentiators seem to be useability and durability.


Original Edition takes longer than Juiced Edition to spread due to it being slightly more viscous; as a home made handmade product it is very good. Sacrificing a little usability is no hardship for such an interesting and exclusive product.

For people who need to wax/seal a car in minutes, you probably couldn't get quicker than our fast drying Red Mist spray sealant.

You will also find the 'water characteristics' ie beading/sheeting are quite different between waxes, but useability, durability are the other main ones (excluding texture, colour, fragrance etc which aren't so important).


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> *Original Edition takes longer than Juiced Edition to spread due to it being slightly more viscous; as a home made handmade product it is very good. Sacrificing a little usability is no hardship for such an interesting and exclusive product.
> *
> For people who need to wax/seal a car in minutes, you probably couldn't get quicker than our fast drying Red Mist spray sealant.
> 
> You will also find the 'water characteristics' ie beading/sheeting are quite different between waxes, but useability, durability are the other main ones (excluding texture, colour, fragrance etc which aren't so important).


And this, for me, is a huge part of its appeal - it feels homemade, it feels handmade, it feels specially made for me (I know its not, but it feels that way ) ... This is actually a common theme amongst all the Dodo waxes as well if that makes sense... the fun marketing, and nice smells, the no nonesense approach is what makes the waxes feel made for me, and it is a huge part of their appeal. In a market where all products perform so close to each other, little extra things like this count for a lot.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

after reading this i couldn't resist, just had a sample pot of juiced edition drop through the letter box  along with a some samples of DW double wax. now the decision of what one to try first


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

is juiced edition considered a hard or soft wax?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Do you offer classes in the art of Ninja and Stealth another newbie needing help ?:thumb:


Separate bank accounts and all purchases sent to the work...then sneaked into the garage later on.....

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> And this, for me, is a huge part of its appeal - it feels homemade, it feels handmade, *it feels specially made for me (I know its not, but it feels that way ) *...


Actually Dave, it may well have been made just for you. 



mattsbmw said:


> is juiced edition considered a hard or soft wax?


It's an in betweeny compared to other Dodo ones. Not as hard as the Dodo hard waxes, but not as soft the soft.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ben do you have small samples of the wax?


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd also like a sample pot of juiced edition if available, I have the dodo soft waxes but would love to try this before deciding on JE or SN.

Thanks.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like to buy a sample too please - are they available please?

It sounds like a great wax, and it's about time I gave you an order!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'd like to buy a sample too please - are they available please?
> 
> It sounds like a great wax, and it's about time I gave you an order!





lethbridge said:


> I'd also like a sample pot of juiced edition if available, I have the dodo soft waxes but would love to try this before deciding on JE or SN.
> 
> Thanks.





RosswithaOCD said:


> Ben do you have small samples of the wax?


drop dom a pm if ben can't sort them out for you, i got my juiced sample through this morning, cant wait to try it, smells AWSOME. think im gonna have to try the double wax on my mums car.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll see if Bem replies first, else I'll send Dom a PM

Thanks


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ben do you have small samples of the wax?





lethbridge said:


> I'd also like a sample pot of juiced edition if available, I have the dodo soft waxes but would love to try this before deciding on JE or SN.
> 
> Thanks.





RussZS said:


> I'd like to buy a sample too please - are they available please?
> 
> It sounds like a great wax, and it's about time I gave you an order!


I've got them in the carnauba canister test tubes but not loose.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No worries Ben. I thought it was £60, but at £40 I'm happy to buy on the back of this thread 

Do you know when you will have Fantastic Fur back in please?

Russ


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

RussZS said:


> No worries Ben. I thought it was £60, but at £40 I'm happy to buy on the back of this thread
> 
> Do you know when you will have Fantastic Fur back in please?
> 
> Russ


I don't at the moment I'm afraid Russ, it seems that Dodo fur is a bit hard to come by at the moment.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Glad you liked it :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

millns84 said:


>


and about the 4th tonight all about the same wax...

very odd....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> and about the 4th tonight all about the same wax...
> 
> very odd....
> 
> ...


I was going to post on all of them but decided against it :lol:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> and about the 4th tonight all about the same wax...
> 
> very odd....
> 
> ...


It was because great gonzo couldnt use the search function on his iphoone so i thought i would look out a few for him :lol:


----------

